# Wooden Tobacco Pipe



## PH4D3D (Jul 20, 2010)

I've never done any woodworking or anything, so excuse the poor appearance of my pipe.

I made this the other day because I was tired of smoking through the same old pipe, but I have some concerns. 

I know that the wood is pine, has not been kiln fired, and is untreated. When I take a dry draw from it (no tobacco) I taste the pine. What can I do to fix this? Should I just make a new one from a hardwood?

I haven't smoked anything out of this yet. 

The picture is attached below.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you sure that is a tobacco pipe? 

Pine has a lot of resins and saps, plus it is a fairly non dense wood which will burn quickly. Then again, fellers make pipes from corn cobs all the time as well.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM

*I would select a different wood. I doubt if Pine would be suitable.


----------



## PH4D3D (Jul 20, 2010)

Colt W. Knight said:


> Are you sure that is a tobacco pipe?
> 
> Pine has a lot of resins and saps, plus it is a fairly non dense wood which will burn quickly. Then again, fellers make pipes from corn cobs all the time as well.


As for now it is a tobacco pipe. :thumbsup:

I'm most likely not going to smoke from it. From what I read the pine isn't good for pipes or my health. I'm just going to get some briar burl and remake one.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

PH4D3D said:


> As for now it is a tobacco pipe. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm most likely not going to smoke from it. From what I read the pine isn't good for pipes or my health. I'm just going to get some briar burl and remake one.


Briar burl is a good choic. Pipes and golf clubs same wood. You might want to take the stem from an old pipe and use it for the mouth piece. They are some sort of plastic or hard rubber as I recall when I smoke a pipe years ago, 32 years ago to be exact thats when I gave up the habit.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

PH4D3D said:


> As for now it is a tobacco pipe. :thumbsup:


A "tobacco" pipe for our new member named "Faded." :laughing:

Don't worry. We won't tell. :no:

Good that you're learning the skills for your next attempt. Good luck.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

That pine would most like burn up and split from the heat..then you would have a real crack pipe


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

> When I take a dry draw from it (no tobacco) I taste the pine. What can I do to fix this?


The problem is you're using plain pine. Make one out of the green pressure treated pine. It'll work better.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

JohnK007 said:


> The problem is you're using plain pine. Make one out of the green pressure treated pine. It'll work better.


 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

JohnK007 said:


> The problem is you're using plain pine. Make one out of the green pressure treated pine. It'll work better.


Excellent idea!


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> The problem is you're using plain pine. Make one out of the green pressure treated pine. It'll work better.







> *Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death.*


*:yes:*

p


----------



## SamTHorn (Mar 16, 2010)

PH4D3D said:


> I've never done any woodworking or anything, so excuse the poor appearance of my pipe.
> 
> I made this the other day because I was tired of smoking through the same old pipe, but I have some concerns.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the share, I needed the giggle.


----------



## ilikepipes (Jul 8, 2011)

wrong picture


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

JohnK007 said:


> The problem is you're using plain pine. Make one out of the green pressure treated pine. It'll work better.


Haha, what's that taste like John?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ilikepipes (Jul 8, 2011)

*pipes*

my two pipes that i made took me 3 hours each. top one is cedar other one is birch.pipes.jpg this is the picture nder this link or attached file


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't think smoking a piece of wood laden with ACQ would be harmful - it wouldn't taste particularly good I imagine. I wouldn't recommend it.

Now as for CCA - you get two whammies in one shot - inhaled chromate and arsenic.

You know the OP can put soapy water in the bowl and use the pipe to blow bubbles.:thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't be firing up that guitar pick, that smoke is dangerous as hell.:yes:

They do look kinda cool burning though.:laughing:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Hardwoods are best , more resistant to the heat .
Walnut , oak etc along with briar. Fruit tree wood is good for pipes too . 
Select a branch that is the diameter that you want and a smaller branch branching off that is the correct size and angle for the stem to fit into . Its all about grain direction.
You can still achieve that flat shape that you want using that method .



A friend of mine used goat horn for the stems ( the tips are solid and can be drilled and shaped) , and manuka for the bowls.


----------

